# No snapper 4 me



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well i went for a supaquicky. I launched in the dark 4:45am and trolled out about 4kms to the reef in a light NW wind. The water is still cold and dirty so unfortunately it was just bonito stealing my good baits. I jigged a few livies and deployed one while dropping a zmans lumo prawn on the spot and had a few hits, but they must have been small snaps as i kept loosing them. Momentarily the wind stopped and it was a glass out for a few mins then bang my livie went off. After a brief tussle, a 1.1m jew hit the deck. Then the wind picked up out of control from the NE and it was like a washing machine, so i paddled in with dinner. The wind and swell pushed me home, which was nice. Now i have to get back to my 60hrs of marking, fun times though still.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Top Stuff Chris.

Good Luck with the marking


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one Chris, have to head out soon


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Good one Chris, I reckon they taste better then Snapper anyway. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

"That's what I'm talking about baby" the great king carnster lands another and another and anotherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  
Cheers
Ant


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another cracking fish Chris!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats Chris on a bit of variety....and excellent eating too. Thank God it wasn't another Hoo! (otherwise I might have called you a bstrd :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

You are the king of the Jewfish


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome viewing there Chris, lovely skull drag technique you've developed dude. I guess that's the only way to keep such big jew from serving you a reefing eh?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Carnster, you are a fish magnet.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

no snapper - tough life


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

spewing on missing out on the tasty snappa fillets, jew made it worth while though


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Video Chris...like the tail flick and a face full of water.
You make gaffing look so easy.... cheers TC


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Shame you dipped out on snapper!!!
Pardon the ignorance but which reef. (seems everyone else knows)
Great video of a great catch btw.
DavidC


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Hope you didn't feel bound to mark the lack of question mark in my post. lol


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

DAC said:


> Hope you didn't feel bound to mark the lack of question mark in my post. lol


Nah i'm a maths teacher, so i will only check your adding up.
Palmy reef wide. Gold Coast.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

tsea said:


> Great Video Chris...like the tail flick and a face full of water.
> You make gaffing look so easy.... cheers TC


Thanks Todd, yeah i have had a bit of practice.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Awesome viewing there Chris, lovely skull drag technique you've developed dude. I guess that's the only way to keep such big jew from serving you a reefing eh?


Yeah they can be buggers at times but i do regularly land them on light gear. Soon I will put up some footage of me getting bricked on the heavy gear. I recently got tipped over by a second fish on the heavy rod, lucky i had the rod tethered, but i landed him still, funny stuff.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Wrassemagnet said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome viewing there Chris, lovely skull drag technique you've developed dude. I guess that's the only way to keep such big jew from serving you a reefing eh?
> ...


Another Couta101 in the making! :lol:

I must admit though, that I was nearly tipped over by a locked drag on a 45 cm snapper once. Mental note to check, _everytime_!


----------

